# WTB Goats, Need Advice



## mylilchix (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm currently looking into getting some goats.  I've been looking around and found 2 I like, but I need the goat experts to weigh in.  What do you think of these 2?






The one I'm looking at is the brown one in the middle.  She's a 1 y/o lamancha/nigi mix (mom's nigi, dad's lamancha).  She's pg and due in August.





In this picture it's the white one in front.  She's a 3/4 alpine, 1/4 nigi born 4/15/09.

So which one should I go with or maybe even both?  I'd love opinions!!
Thanks, Sonja


----------



## helmstead (Jun 26, 2009)

Both!  They're adorable!


----------



## mully (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute how could you resist  ...take them all !!


----------



## mylilchix (Jun 26, 2009)

You're bad influences!!!    From the pictures do they look like good quality goats.  I'm not planning on showing them, but want to make sure they're sound.

Sonja


----------



## username taken (Jun 26, 2009)

get them both! They look quite nice and very well cared for.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 26, 2009)

I would get them both they look friendly and healthy


----------



## kstaven (Jun 27, 2009)

Buy both. Goats really don't do well as a single.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 27, 2009)

Definitely get two goats.  They are very social and need the company of another goat friend to be their happiest and healthiest.

My only thought/concern with the two you are looking at is that the brown one has horns.. the white one doesn't.  People do have mixed herds (horns and not horned) but I've heard of people also having the horned goat injure the non-horned goat when playing or butting for herd dominance and hurting people just because they 'tossed' their head at the wrong moment.  That is a decision you need to make yourself after researching.   Another issue with goats with horns is their uncanny ability to get their horns stuck in fencing or other places.

I personally would have either a completely horned herd or completely non-horned herd.  (I'm a non-horned person myself.)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 28, 2009)

I am not sure if it is the picture but in the second picture the goat you are talking about has no ears, like the one in the first picture.  That idicates to me that she has Lamancha and quite a lot.  I really like her though and with her color being white and her apperent size (based on birthdate), I would have to say just by looking that she is Saanen/Lamancha. Needless to say she does have Lamancha if she is lacking ears.

The other appears to be a great goat, but sort of plain.  She also looks more Pygmy (to Me) than Nigerian.  A Lamancha is a dairy breed as well as a Nigerian so her body shape should indicate a dairy breed, but it really looks barrel shaped in the picture.

I would get both for the Mini-Mancha trait, but expect the second one to get big.

Chris


----------

